# Malipoense



## dodidoki (Jan 26, 2021)

One of three .It took over 6 months from sheath to bloom.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2021)

Well done. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 26, 2021)

Very nice saturated clear colors. Good form too. 

Six months! Wow .... last one I flowered took 5 months so very close.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 26, 2021)

Mine take about 7-8 months on average.
Around August or early September is when I first spot the tip of the emerging spike.
Then, they would grow taller and taller through the fall and winter. Once the inflorescence has reached near the maximum height, the bud slowly increase in size also. Once the inflorescence has maxed out, which is around January, the bud contunes to grow but very slowly.
The opening up of a bud itself takes about one month or more for me.
Then, once the bud just opened around late February into March, the flower would drop off and disappoint me. This has been unfortunately the pattern with a couple of my malipoense in the last few years. One is in high bud at the moment with its spike at nearly 3ft tall! Keeping my fingers that the flower will stay on this year.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 26, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Mine take about 7-8 months on average.
> Around August or early September is when I first spot the tip of the emerging spike.
> Then, they would grow taller and taller through the fall and winter. Once the inflorescence has reached near the maximum height, the bud slowly increase in size also. Once the inflorescence has maxed out, which is around January, the bud contunes to grow but very slowly.
> The opening up of a bud itself takes about one month or more for me.
> Then, once the bud just opened around late February into March, the flower would drop off and disappoint me. This has been unfortunately the pattern with a couple of my malipoense in the last few years. One is in high bud at the moment with its spike at nearly 3ft tall! Keeping my fingers that the flower will stay on this year.


Hmmm my flower stayed on for about 2.5-3 weeks. 

What are you conditions when flowers open? In cool nights GH?


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 26, 2021)

Bet nice and good job!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 26, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Hmmm my flower stayed on for about 2.5-3 weeks.
> 
> What are you conditions when flowers open? In cool nights GH?



I'm certain it's the temperature not being in the proper range for the species. I have problems with all the high elevation species that need cold winter and cool spring and autumn. 
Malipoense that managed to bloom properly in the past stayed in bloom for about one month, just like other parvis I bloomed.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 26, 2021)

Dodidoki - very nicely done.



Happypaphy7 said:


> Keeping my fingers that the flower will stay on this year.


Good luck! My malipoense has experienced a similar pattern expect mine blasts. I asked an experienced grower about this. He response has that I needed to by more malipoense if I want regular flowers. Hmmm.


----------



## dodidoki (Jan 27, 2021)

Thanks for comments, Friends.The truth that I have success with them while i keep them in cool, temps around 15C and never goes over 18 C.Humidity is high, 85 percent and they get water only oce/ two weeks in winter period.I saw a paper earlier about its habitat.Temp drops sometimes at drops 4 ( four!) C there.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 27, 2021)

Djthomp28 said:


> Dodidoki - very nicely done.
> 
> 
> Good luck! My malipoense has experienced a similar pattern expect mine blasts. I asked an experienced grower about this. He response has that I needed to by more malipoense if I want regular flowers. Hmmm.


That is either an uninformed or a dishonest answer. As long as the proper conditions are not met, the species won't reliably bloom.
It is just a common sense I would think. You can't have tropical hibiscus in Alaska and expect it to bloom like it would in Hawaii. Or, it is like planting Edelweiss in Florida garden and expect them to perform well.
It takes one visit to a well kept nursery to see that any of the parvis (other than the easy one, delenatii) will bloom like they should in season.


----------



## GuRu (Jan 30, 2021)

Very nice P. malipoense.  
I'm wondering if the photo shows the real colouration or is it due to artificial (LED) light?


----------



## Don I (Jan 30, 2021)

Very nice.
Don


----------



## dodidoki (Jan 31, 2021)

GuRu said:


> Very nice P. malipoense.
> I'm wondering if the photo shows the real colouration or is it due to artificial (LED) light?


Here is in natural day light, Sir.


----------



## GuRu (Jan 31, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> Here is in natural day light, Sir.



Thanks a lot. Yes, this colour is more malipoense like.


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 31, 2021)

is it just me, or is that a little jackii'esque ? 

definitely love it (both color and form)


----------



## musa (Jan 31, 2021)

jackii wouldn't have such a clear dark spot on the staminode I think.


----------



## dodidoki (Jan 31, 2021)

musa said:


> jackii wouldn't have such a clear dark spot on the staminode I think.


Yes, staminode of jackii is very different.


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 31, 2021)

Nice! any fragrance?
Mine is getting ready to open, but I think mine normally takes about 3-4 months to develop, a bit faster than micranthum or armeniacum.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 31, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> is it just me, or is that a little jackii'esque ?
> 
> definitely love it (both color and form)


Jackii staminode doesn't have the solid dark purple blotch, but more of some muted light purple streaks. 

But flower shape is quite similar in this case.


----------



## richgarrison (Feb 1, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Jackii staminode doesn't have the solid dark purple blotch, but more of some muted light purple streaks.
> 
> But flower shape is quite similar in this case.



that was what i was pointing at definitely not questioning it's label... just commenting on form... fun one to have on a bench full of malipoense


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 1, 2021)

Next.


----------



## Martin (Feb 1, 2021)

Very nice one! Can't wait to see my seedlings in bloom. But i think it will take some time, they were just deflasked in summer...


----------



## Justin (Feb 2, 2021)

I am on year seven from flask, no blooms yet.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Feb 3, 2021)

Justin said:


> I am on year seven from flask, no blooms yet.


Wow


----------

